# The Children's Show.



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Last weekend I showed in Children's and it is so amazing! I was had such a blast and Mickey did too! I love it. It's not too high, not too small. I had an amazing time on him. We didn't win in Children's or anything, I was just really happy how I did though. Trust me; riding that horse is more rewarding than any ribbon. He's my angel sent from heaven. 

Anyway, we warmed up in two intermediate jumping classes before Children's and somehow we managed to get champion in that division! Mickey and I got a first and a second, so I guess the points added up to make us champion! It was a great day. 





























​


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

what fun!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

that looks like a blast great to hear it went well.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Bumping this up for more people to see.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone else want to reply?


----------

